# valerian root or catnip have no effect on my cat



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

i saw how other cats go nuts over valerian root or catnip but my cat doesn't care for neither. I buy him toys with cat nip and he didn't care for them and I tried to mix a drop of valerian root extract with water and sprinkle on toys or let him lick it but he did't care at all. I know for sure he has no problems with smelling things because he runs like crazy from upstairs when i put chicken in his bowl, or he finds where i hide his treats no problem, i hid them in cabinet in plastic bag, he climed on countertop, opened cabintes door and made a huge mess getting treats and he scratched plastic bag untill he got the treats. But how come he doesn't care for cats booze catnip or valerian root. Is there something wrong with him?Anyone else came across that?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Some cats just don't react to catnip. It's a genetic thing. Not sure about Valerian root.

Have you tried honeysuckle? My cat goes bonkers for honeysuckle. She'll sniff catnip but it doesn't make her crazy. I don't think I've ever bought anything with valerian root.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You have a kitty who hangs with the right crowd and just said no! 

I know cats who aren't interested in catnip, and I've read that there's a fairly sizable percentage of cats who don't react.

My cats love catnip, but I bought a honeysuckle mouse and they love it, like Jacq's cat. So if you're really determined to get your kitty hooked on something, you could try one.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

My cat is actually scared of catnip. She runs away and hides if I let her smell it. :/


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

i will try honeysuckle and see what it does. I'm trying to get him use new scratching pole, but he doesn't want to touch it, he won't leave his old pole which hangs on it's last breath, and of course couch and chairs. He also doesn't want to play with toys I buy for him, he likes to make his own toys stealing legos and nerf bullets from my son's room, so I'm trying to make him like all those nice toys I buy for him spraying catnip on them.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

does he like treats? Could you lure him to the post using treats?

Theres also cat toys with stuffable pouches inside them, I know Kong makes a few and so do other brands. You could try stuffing those with different stuff to see if he'll play with them, like honeysuckle or treats?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

It varies.

I have one cat who doesnt' care at all about The Nip, one who's an occasional user and one who needs to get into a 12 step program.


----------



## Feebee_Tortie (Sep 10, 2012)

I go totally crazy for 'Yeowww! Stinkies Catnip Sardines'.

Boy are they strong!!!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Niether one of my kitties like cat nip. lol


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

True valerian root absolutely stinks when dried (one of the worse smells ever) so I would imagine it is doctored before being put in a cat toy but I find when I am using it, it certainly draws the kitties!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Feebee_Tortie said:


> I go totally crazy for 'Yeowww! Stinkies Catnip Sardines'.
> 
> Boy are they strong!!!


I think the Yeoww brand is amazing. I bought the banana and my cat who's only ever interested in eating the catnip, not playing with catnip toys, went crazy. Fell on top of it, bunny kicked it, hugged it...You can definitely tell good catnip the minute you open the package/container it's in.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

After I bought a big container of the stuff I realized none of the three cats where at all interested and/or affected by the stuff at all. What a waste. Lol.


----------

